# Escargot chicken



## grandkid38 (Jul 21, 2008)

For an easy but unusual and delicious dish try this.
     Place boneless skinless breast between sheets of wax paper or in a zip-lock and pound to aprx 1/4 in thickness.  Brush with egg wash and roll in crushed pecans.  A tablespoon of goat cheese is mixed with cubed escargot , butter and minced garlic to taste.  Place the mixture on the breast, salt to taste , roll the breast and either skewer or tie.  In oven , at 375 cook for 35-40 minutes depending on size of breast .  The second time you prepare this add a fresh bay leaf to alter the experience.  Occ. I will cover the breast in a wild mushroom-basalmic sauce.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 21, 2008)

sounds good, not sure about the snail thing though. what could be subbed?

babe


----------



## Chicks (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds Yummy and I have escargot in the pantry,  HMMMM maybe later in the week.
C


----------



## grandkid38 (Jul 21, 2008)

*escargot chicken substitution*

There really is no substitute for the escargot.  The unique flavor of the dish would vanish.  If you like escargot prepared in the standard ways you will love this dish, if not , I don,t recommend.  A local chef asked me for the recipe ( we are like brothers to one another) and this has now become one of the most requested dishes .  He calls it ' my friends chicken' .  He sautes the dish and does not use the pecans.  As a cajun refugee I use pecans liberally .  If I could figure how to do it I might try to prepare escargot-pecan ice cream.  ( cajun sense of humor ). This dish lends itself to a lot of neat visual presentations.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 21, 2008)

Seems interesting... Ive had escargot, I don't mind that... but goat cheese I'm going to have to pass on.


----------



## Constance (Jul 21, 2008)

For a substitute, I would chop fresh mushrooms and cook them with the butter and garlic just until they are soft. 
And just for fun, I might also add a little anchovy paste.


----------

